# Too many pregnant platys!!!



## eXdream42 (May 8, 2009)

All three of my platys are pregnant, but how do I decide which to put in the breeder box? 

I have four platys:
one mickey mouse, female
one orange, female
one red, female
one black and yellow, male

One of the female gave birth recently and we were able to recover two fry from that because they got swept into the filter(not sucked up just pushed into the top of the sponge part in the back by the current). 
Now all our platys are pregnant again! The red one is probably the one who gave birth just recently, so its the mickey mouse and the orange we're concerned about. Which should I put into the two-way lee's breeder box? 

Also, can our two small fry stay in the box with a "soon to be" mom in there with them or are we risking losing them? Any advice would be great. This is stressing me out! If you want pics, I can try and take shots, but they don't stay still and hide in the back if I get too close.

Thx!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

breeder boxes tend to stress the fishes out and can lead to them terminating the birth and could lead up to the death of the fish. i suggest moving the prego female to a smaller tank with loads of plants to let the fry hide. or, you could provide lots of plants (fake or live) in the main tank it self for the fry to hide. 

keeping a would be mama in the breeder with the fry is not suggested. the fry are pretty much fish food for anyfish if they can fit in the mouth of the fish.

hope this helps.

cheers!


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Zakk said:


> breeder boxes tend to stress the fishes out and can lead to them terminating the birth and could lead up to the death of the fish. i suggest moving the prego female to a smaller tank with loads of plants to let the fry hide. or, you could provide lots of plants (fake or live) in the main tank it self for the fry to hide.
> 
> keeping a would be mama in the breeder with the fry is not suggested. the fry are pretty much fish food for anyfish if they can fit in the mouth of the fish.


I agree with what Zakk said! another suggestion if you are worried about the fry getting sucked up into the filter u can either wrap cheese cloth around it with a sterile rubber band or switch to a sponge filter either in the community tank or smaller husbandry tank.

Ubberfish


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

After your fish has given birth is it bad for the other fish if they eat the babies? Just a question.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

No i guess its not bad for them. it must happen naturally in the wild.
the circle of life.

I agree with everyone else who has posted as well, I am against putting the females into breeders. I put the babies in there, but not the mother.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

How does one catch the little fry and put them in the box?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*I know its evil but...*

I sucked mine up into the gravel vac and left the other end in the net breeder so they were deposited in there quite nicely! Quite a ride for them I am sure but since they are so small none were injured in the process


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

hey, that's a smart trick =)


----------

